# Sonus Car Audio - Sinfoni | Quartorigo 2006 Acura TSX System



## Guest (Oct 9, 2015)

As most know this vehicle was delivered to Sonus Car Audio in Clarksville, TN earlier this week. The quality of work that Sonus puts out the door is just staggering... truly World class...

The installation will be comprised of the following: 

OEM Acura source
Helix DSP Pro w/Director
Sinfoni Prestigio on Grandioso CF25T Tweeters
Sinfoni Prodigio on Grandioso CF165W Midbass'
Sinfoni Grave on two (2) C250.2 10" subwoofers
All wiring is Straight Wire: Rhapsody interconnects - PFA 4x18awg for the tweeters - TPR Hybrid 4/15awg for the midbasses - Quartet – 4 x 14 awg for the subwoofers.

The installation must take SQ first and foremost in regards to speaker placement and should have the ability to be completely hidden from prying eyes... as this is my daily driver... but when cover panels are removed... the amazing Sinfoni equipment should be showcased... Hopefully best of both worlds...

The above are the only restrictions... everything below the cover panels... Sonus has full artistic license.... !


Updates should be posted soon...

Here we go....!!!


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

*Re: Sonus Car Audio - Sinfoni | Quartorigio 2006 Acura TSX System*

Ok, I'm in.....bring on the pics!


----------



## etroze (Dec 24, 2013)

*Re: Sonus Car Audio - Sinfoni | Quartorigio 2006 Acura TSX System*

In for this one.


----------



## Huckleberry Sound (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: Sonus Car Audio - Sinfoni | Quartorigio 2006 Acura TSX System*

Let's go!!!!!


----------



## Huckleberry Sound (Jan 17, 2009)

*Re: Sonus Car Audio - Sinfoni | Quartorigio 2006 Acura TSX System*

Approximate time frame of install? Will the offer pics as they install?


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

*Re: Sonus Car Audio - Sinfoni | Quartorigio 2006 Acura TSX System*

Subscribed.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2015)

*Re: Sonus Car Audio - Sinfoni | Quartorigio 2006 Acura TSX System*

Install should be completed by October 20th..... on going photos will be submitted as I receive them....


----------



## Duncanbullet (Sep 19, 2013)

*Re: Sonus Car Audio - Sinfoni | Quartorigio 2006 Acura TSX System*

Sub'd


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

*Re: Sonus Car Audio - Sinfoni | Quartorigio 2006 Acura TSX System*

Wut.....none yet?


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Sonus Car Audio - Sinfoni | Quartorigio 2006 Acura TSX System*



SQ_TSX said:


> Install should be completed by October 20th..... on going photos will be submitted as I receive them....


but, but, but... that's not in time for inac!


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

*Re: Sonus Car Audio - Sinfoni | Quartorigio 2006 Acura TSX System*

Is this the one Ray was calling the mullet install?


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2015)

*Re: Sonus Car Audio - Sinfoni | Quartorigio 2006 Acura TSX System*

Claydo: photos are coming....


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2015)

*Re: Sonus Car Audio - Sinfoni | Quartorigio 2006 Acura TSX System*

Benny z: inac ??


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: Sonus Car Audio - Sinfoni | Quartorigio 2006 Acura TSX System*



SQ_TSX said:


> Benny z: inac ??


car audio "finals" championship in huntsville oct 16-18. was hoping maybe you were putting it together to take down.


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2015)

*Re: Sonus Car Audio - Sinfoni | Quartorigio 2006 Acura TSX System*

Gotcha... no.... no chance of that this year..


----------



## Guest (Oct 9, 2015)

*Re: Sonus Car Audio - Sinfoni | Quartorigio 2006 Acura TSX System*



thehatedguy said:


> Is this the one Ray was calling the mullet install?


LOL.... Don't know... Ray would need to answer that one...

but I haven't had a mullet since I think.... 1988-1989.... But I am from Nashville.... Some pretty EPIC mullets even still around here.... LOL


----------



## juiceweazel (Jul 28, 2014)

*Re: Sonus Car Audio - Sinfoni | Quartorigio 2006 Acura TSX System*

sub'ed!


----------



## Yawar538 (Aug 28, 2013)

*Re: Sonus Car Audio - Sinfoni | Quartorigio 2006 Acura TSX System*

Sub'd Jeremy. Hoping to be blown away


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

*Re: Sonus Car Audio - Sinfoni | Quartorigio 2006 Acura TSX System*

suuuuuuub'd


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

*Re: Sonus Car Audio - Sinfoni | Quartorigio 2006 Acura TSX System*

I think the "mullet" was a VW he was making heavy out back.. Seen that on FB. Ray has sahred a few teasers on there of equipment going into Jeremy's car. 

Can not wait to see this finally come to fruition sir, im excited for you!!


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

*Re: Sonus Car Audio - Sinfoni | Quartorigio 2006 Acura TSX System*

I couldn't remember which pictures were which...I know I saw a **** load of Sinfoni in a couple, and then one he said was business in front and a party in back, hence the mullet install.


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

*Re: Sonus Car Audio - Sinfoni | Quartorigio 2006 Acura TSX System*

it's "Quartorigo" in case you'd like to fix the title.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2015)

*Re: Sonus Car Audio - Sinfoni | Quartorigio 2006 Acura TSX System*

Thank you for pointing this out. I'll attempt to correct it.. .

Not sure I can change the title


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

*Re: Sonus Car Audio - Sinfoni | Quartorigio 2006 Acura TSX System*

It's about to get real! suuubbbdd


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I fixed it, but it will only be fixed on the first post and link.


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2015)

Thank you good sir


----------



## iroller (Dec 11, 2010)

subd


----------



## Justintime (Sep 23, 2014)

Subscribed


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2015)

As I said earlier.... here we go....

The guys at Sonus have begun working on the car and have started sharing some in progress photos...









[/URL][/IMG]

Materials being selected to match the Acura OEM texture and colors...

As I understand Ray has multiple members of his Sonus team working on various install points simultaneously. ... 

Here are some shots of the subwoofer enclosure they are working on....








[/URL][/IMG]

The beginning stages using their E-vol Stick to create the desired enclosure shape. Sonus has developed an entire line of installation tools that are used all over the World. 








[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]
Internal brace completed....

Here's the raw subwoofer enclosure. ...







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]

The front baffle...







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2015)

Also, for those who might not be familiar with Sonus Car Audio in Clarksville, TN thought I would provide a quick tour of their facility....








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]
Really nice showroom....







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]

The installation bay....








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

Very nice facility...

Why is the magic bus there? :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2015)

SouthSyde said:


> Very nice facility...
> 
> Why is the magic bus there? :laugh:


Needs even more magic..... 

Sonus I'm sure would be glad to assist...


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Nice to see some updates Jeremy, I like the material choices those should be spot on. That box is looking very interesting indeed..

Sonus does have a sweet system with their Evolution router tools, that is on my Xmas list.


----------



## Guest (Oct 11, 2015)

Thank you sir.... I'll be posting updates as I receive them.... really looking forward to this...


----------



## AccordUno (Aug 7, 2009)

looking good..


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2015)

Ok guys... update time:

Nice shot showing two of the Sonus team working on the front end of the Acura. 








[/URL][/IMG]

A few shots of the deadening of the doors and rear deck.








[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2015)

And now on to the amplifier rack. ...

Here's what they are working with... Sinfoni La Prima amplifiers. ..







[/URL][/IMG]

Here's the basic CAD design for the amplifiers base plate and wire management system.







[/URL][/IMG]

And it mocked up in their in-house CNC....







[/URL][/IMG]

And getting cut out....








[/URL][/IMG]

The amplifiers in their new "House"







[/URL][/IMG]

Test fitting the prices together. ...







[/URL][/IMG]

Oh and the custom made metal rack that attaches the entire structure to OEM mounting points....







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]

Plus. ... a little something I'm not sure what it will turn out to be... but wanted to share it....







[/URL][/IMG]

I'm not 100% on what Micah's master plan is yet.... but I'm REALLY looking forward to seeing it come together. ...


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Oh dang, these guys are no joke when it comes to getting stuff done.


----------



## DDfusion (Apr 23, 2015)

Are they going to cover up the big holes in the doors?


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2015)

DDfusion: 
Yes sir those holes will be covered up.


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

SQ_TSX said:


> And it mocked up in their in-house CNC....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looking at this picture, the rectangles where the amps are going to sit, are those being cut out as well?


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

Looking good, can't wait to see and hear this in person.


----------



## rton20s (Feb 14, 2011)

I saw the picture of "The House" on their FB page last night and knew exactly who it was for. Looks like they're making great progress. I'm looking forward to the next update.


----------



## Bmxnick101 (Dec 1, 2009)

In for this! Looking good!


----------



## Guest (Oct 14, 2015)

New updates are coming in.... Photos to follow soon.

The Sonus guys don't mess around... just an astounding amount of work being done.


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

They are moving at a good pace for sure.


----------



## BlackHHR (May 12, 2013)

You are in good hands with Micah and Ray. Know them both personally.


----------



## vivmike (May 24, 2013)

OP,

Why did you keep the stock HU?


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2015)

The OEM unit is heavily integrated.... Radio + AC controls + other needed controls. Not really loosing much... the signal is pretty flat...


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2015)

Well it's update time....

Quite a bit taking place in the trunk. ...

Cutting out the side air vents on the in-house CNC. ..







[/URL][/IMG]

The finished product. ..







[/URL][/IMG]

And in their rightful place in the amplifier rack...







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## crxsir121 (Oct 18, 2006)

SQ_TSX said:


> Ok guys... update time:
> 
> Nice shot showing two of the Sonus team working on the front end of the Acura.
> 
> ...


What sound deadening did you use???


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

S
W
E
E
T......


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2015)

crxsir121 said:


> What sound deadening did you use???


Over 200 ft2 of StP 80mil Silver....


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2015)

bigbubba said:


> Looking at this picture, the rectangles where the amps are going to sit, are those being cut out as well?


No sir, looks to be just place marks for the amplifiers.


----------



## Huckleberry Sound (Jan 17, 2009)

When is the expected date of delivery?


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2015)

October 19th or 20th


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

SQ_TSX said:


> Over 200 ft2 of StP 80mil Silver....


got me beat. I only purchased 120 square feet for my Tahoe. NICE

as if the deadening were the star of the show.


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

Wow this great build. I love the thought process going in to build. The gear and car are freaking sick to.


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

This is all very impressive.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Sonus doesn't play.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2015)

Guys, updates coming later tonight.... TONS of work to go over...!


----------



## xxx_busa (May 4, 2009)

Awesome !!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2015)

Update:
The amplifier rack and trunk are progressing very well....







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]

Fabricating the lexan trim for around the amplifiers. ..








[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]

And it's all starting to come together. ...







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Huckleberry Sound (Jan 17, 2009)

Classic!


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2015)

And a bit more on the trunk....

We can see a little something taking shape...







[/URL][/IMG]

Here's the exoskeleton of the new trunk...







[/URL][/IMG]

Now smoothed out and taking form....







[/URL][/IMG]
And a little more. ...







[/URL][/IMG]
With cover panel cut an in....







[/URL][/IMG]

Next up...
The front stage coming soon....


----------



## Sonusray (Jun 14, 2015)

I'm just here for the build pics........ 

Pillars wrapped.....
Doors cut up.... filler on doors is mission for today


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Man, at this rate it will be finished sooner then later great deal.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

meanwhile it takes me a week to do my a pillars..


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

Dayum.....you guys don't waste no time! Incredible work. Can't wait to see it in person.


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

I agree with bubba! Looks like it's gonna be epic...


----------



## Kevaj (Oct 16, 2015)

Hey sorry for jumping in on this thread but could someone tell me how to post a thread of my own ? I just joined a couple of days ago but cant figure it out and cant get customer service to respond to my emails. Thank you

K J


----------



## Chief Wiggum (Sep 25, 2015)

Kevaj said:


> Hey sorry for jumping in on this thread but could someone tell me how to post a thread of my own ? I just joined a couple of days ago but cant figure it out and cant get customer service to respond to my emails. Thank you
> 
> K J


Click on the category you wish to start a thread in, then click "New Thread"

Sorry for the temporary thread hijack.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2015)

Quick update. ...

Subs are in... and panels are getting wrapped.....







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Kevaj (Oct 16, 2015)

Thank you


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)




----------



## strong*I*bumpin (Oct 3, 2005)

Utterly ridiculous fab work


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2015)

Some more progressive photos of the trunk.... the level of millwork here is simply astounding. ...!

Covering the subwoofer baffle cover in matching parchment vinyl. ..







[/URL][/IMG]

Test fitting the trim....







[/URL][/IMG]

Smoothing out the trim and prepping for covering. ...







[/URL][/IMG]

Covering the trim panel in matching black vinyl. ... 







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

It's coming along nicely...


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2015)

And putting it all together. ...







[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]

And giving you an idea of what the subwoofer enclosure with trim and trunk side panels will look like....







[/URL][/IMG]

Those trunk side pieces weigh in at 36lbs. Per side.... just a tad bit deadened....

Tons of work has been taking place on the A-pillars fir the CF25T tweeters. ... and the door panels for the CF165W today.... hope to post some updates tomorrow on these two areas....


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Jeremy.. From these pictures and the level of customer service you and I have talked about coming from Ray, Micah and the rest of the crew it was the right choice going with Sonus. It is clearly evident they are a top tier custom fab shop with the tools and skill to takle even the best SQ builds as yours will be. 

We will have to meet up so I can see and hear this beast one day.


----------



## soundstreamer (Jun 2, 2015)

That is some amazing work they are doing. Cant wait to see the work they do with your front stage.


----------



## danno14 (Sep 1, 2009)

Damn!
just>>>>>> DAMN!!




Serious envy here. Enjoy!


----------



## mrpeabody (May 26, 2010)

Sonusray said:


> I'm just here for the build pics........
> 
> Pillars wrapped.....
> Doors cut up.... filler on doors is mission for today


Rayarea holdin it down.


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Im thinking heavily about dropping my truck off for a full treatment at Sonus even more after seeing this.


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2015)

Morning update... on to the A-pillars fabrication...

A-pillars :
Cutting out the multiple mounting cups for the CF25T tweeters.







[/URL][/IMG]

Test fitting into the pillars...







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]

Fitting in the car....







[/URL][/IMG]

Ray using a laser to get the angles just right...







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]

Once the angles are fixed... some Sonus fill material is used to smooth out everything....







[/URL][/IMG]

Once smoothed... OEM fabric is applied to match the car....







[/URL][/IMG]

Couple of shots showing the wiring of the tweeter... also can see just how tight they are in there....







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Huckleberry Sound (Jan 17, 2009)

SWEET


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2015)

On to the door panels....

These were just getting started yesterday... so limited photos so far... but thought I would go ahead and post a few of the starting pics...

Door panels being pulled and stripped.....







[/URL][/IMG]

Beginning to fill in the oh so useful map pocket...







[/URL][/IMG]

Test fitting the CF165W midbass....







[/URL][/IMG]

The doors are going through some pretty drastic changes also... the midbasses have been aimed in similar fashion as the tweeters... thus the doors are being modified to accomodate....

More coming soon....
Doors being completed, all speaker and signal wiring... and a few other finishing touches to the tweeter pods....


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

Those men are putting in some work! Pillars look great.


----------



## Guest (Oct 17, 2015)

Sir, with each batch of photos I'm sent.... I'm more impressed with not only the level of craftsmanship but professionalism as well...

Just top notch


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

I'm glad that your dream of audio nirvana is coming together.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

To quote former WWE superstar The Road Dogg Jesse james...Oh you didn't know?! Your ass better call somebody!

Those guys are always doing some next level stuff.


----------



## High Resolution Audio (Sep 12, 2014)

Not exactly DIY, but it is great to see the professional level of craftsmanship from what appears to be a top notch company, doing some outstanding work. I am in awe of the level fabrication and just blown away by the creativity. Please keep the photos coming. Wow!


----------



## ImK'ed (Aug 12, 2013)

Amazing work love it and the equipment is just wow. One question any reason for the dual wires on the speakers. I mean 2 conductors per terminal?


----------



## etroze (Dec 24, 2013)

Love this work and can't wait to see it in person.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## shutmdown (Aug 24, 2008)

pfffft... what amateurs..







jk. this is epic!


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

Sick! I should take a week vacation and go their shop and watch for 10 hours a day.


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2015)

edouble101 said:


> Sick! I should take a week vacation and go their shop and watch for 10 hours a day.


LOL. .. agreed !

Guys... update on the doors hopefully coming either Monday or Tuesday....

They are being completely rebuilt.... midbasses are also being mounted at an angle...


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

So it's safe to say that based upon the amount of work being done, this car will be a keeper


----------



## justdofit (Aug 13, 2010)

Absolutely amazing!


----------



## Guest (Oct 18, 2015)

Coppertone said:


> So it's safe to say that based upon the amount of work being done, this car will be a keeper


Yes sir... I actually really like the car... very comfortable, nice power even though its a 4cl.
Perfect commuter car for me....

Thinking of picking up a used 2001-2005 Era Toyota Tacoma 4dr. Miss having a truck...


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

That would be wise so as to keep this wonderful build pristine...


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

SQ_TSX said:


> Yes sir... I actually really like the car... very comfortable, nice power even though its a 4cl.
> Perfect commuter car for me....
> 
> Thinking of picking up a used 2001-2005 Era Toyota Tacoma 4dr. Miss having a truck...


Do you mind me asking, how many miles are on your TSX?


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2015)

It has 145,000.... runs like a top...

My last Acura, a 2003 MDX, clocked in at 310,000. The MDX is still going strong for the new owner.... only sold it because of the 15mpg....


----------



## chrislynn (Jul 24, 2015)

sub-d


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

ImK'ed said:


> Amazing work love it and the equipment is just wow. One question any reason for the dual wires on the speakers. I mean 2 conductors per terminal?



We will let Jeremy or Ray confirm but I believe the dual wiring is to increase gauge to the tweeters, there is a hefty amount of power running in this beast.


----------



## WhiteL02 (Jul 25, 2014)

Subd!!! Very impressive


----------



## darkgable79 (May 11, 2015)

Astounding.


----------



## juiceweazel (Jul 28, 2014)

deeppinkdiver said:


> We will let Jeremy or Ray confirm but I believe the dual wiring is to increase gauge to the tweeters, there is a hefty amount of power running in this beast.


I was wondering the same thing, but then why not just increase the wire gauge?


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Bi-wiring......something more popular with the home audio crowd......


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

But you can't bi-wire an active setup...unless I missed where he said he was using passives.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

thehatedguy said:


> But you can't bi-wire an active setup...unless I missed where he said he was using passives.










[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

thehatedguy said:


> But you can't bi-wire an active setup...unless I missed where he said he was using passives.



You can Bi-wire anything......it's just a duplicate set of wires......not to be confused with bi-amping.....some use the term for wiring to a passive separately for woofer and tweeter......some use it to simply make two runs to each driver.......some use it for duplicate runs before a passive.......not sure why, but hey, maybe it sells more high dollar cables or sumthin......


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

aren't twisted wires supposed to help with noise rejection or something of the sort?

In theory


I don't care either way. This build is the bombdiggity!


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

having an extra set of conductors already in place eases any later "transitional" periods where audio bug nasties set in, and the only cure is more cowbell..


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

cajunner said:


> having an extra set of conductors already in place eases any later "transitional" periods where audio bug nasties set in, and the only cure is more cowbell..


SQ_TSX.. you have finally done it. you have finally provided a thread where cajunner doesnt write an essay to say something that could have been said in two sentences. another reason why this thread is another win :laugh:


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

SkizeR said:


> SQ_TSX.. you have finally done it. you have finally provided a thread where cajunner doesnt write an essay to say something that could have been said in two sentences. another reason why this thread is another win :laugh:


:laugh::laugh:

im actually laughing harder at this than I probably should.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Me personally, I wouldn't call using all of the conductors in a wire bi-wiring.

But how do you bi-wire active speakers? Bi-wiring is something else guys.

Bi-wiring is running separate speaker wire from one amp channel to separate inputs on the passive crossover. Bi-amping is running a separate amp channel to each passive input.


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Ok.....werd.....remove jumpers, independent posts for hi and lo inputs at the crossover......could've sworn I've seen duplicate runs to a single set of posts being called bi-wire as well........but technically yous be right......lol


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

That's called shotgun biwiring...I think. Or that's what I've always heard it called.


----------



## juiceweazel (Jul 28, 2014)

Unless they're running a 2nd set of tweeters & this was just an easy way to run the wire, this still doesn't make sense. One run of that should be more then enough to handle powering a tweeter. I'm not saying they don't know what their doing, that's clearly not the case here. I just want to know why.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Small explanation with fig. in this .pdf 
http://130.com.ua/manuals/en/Manual-Crossover-Focal-Utopia-Be-Crossblock.pdf 

Explanation uses a passive Xover though. Dunno how it would work to bi-wire an active setup... 

Kelvin


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

It's just a 4 conductor wire.

Throw some heat shrink on where it forms the split and some smaller pieces on each twisted pair, and it will look more like prepackaged hiend wire.


----------



## sqnut (Dec 24, 2009)

It's done for the looks cool and let's get folks talking factor. Worked on both counts


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2015)

Hello guys.... been crazy busy...

While the use of two wires might be a bit different. .. many others do the same and there is a train of thought behind it. 

The idea is to reduce "skin effect" on the tweeters. 

Putting on my flame retardent suit.... I know some will shout snake oil... but after all... it's my car... I could use coat hangers of I choose.... LOL


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

You had me right up until skin effect


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2015)

thehatedguy said:


> You had me right up until skin effect


LOL. ...


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

oh jayzuz


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Lol, all I can add to this is nothing.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I once had a guy who at the time was a sort of well respected installer (so I thought) tel me that he braided his power and ground wires in a Litz configuration to prevent skin effect on them.

Think about that...

Skin effect on wires that carry DC power.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2015)

Ok.... quick update on the doors....
Here the doors were stripped down and deconstructed.... baffles were created and the midbasses were placed at angles to get closer on axis...







[/URL][/IMG]

Then lower panels were shaped to match the midbass install and the upper panel... 







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

thehatedguy said:


> I once had a guy who at the time was a sort of well respected installer (so I thought) tel me that he braided his power and ground wires in a Litz configuration to prevent skin effect on them.
> 
> Think about that...
> 
> Skin effect on wires that carry DC power.


skin effect that carrys freqiencues 20khz and under. think about that lol. either way, this is starting to get pretty awesome


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2015)

Now Sonus filler materials were added and the FUN process of sanding began. ...

One of the Sonus Team members hard at work...







[/URL][/IMG]

The fruits of his labor....







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]

And getting covered.....







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

that looks fuggin sweet so far


----------



## mrpeabody (May 26, 2010)

SkizeR said:


> oh jayzuz


Them MHz musical frequencies yo.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

I really like the way they kept a pocket on the door panel. Such a factory look. 

Jay


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2015)

Since we started with the door panels this morning.... Here's an update....

Completed door panel. ...

Front:



New courtesy light:



Full panel with light on:



Back of the new door panel :


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Yummy.. The Grandioso will love their new home..

Panels look great Sonus!


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

Deeaaammn......that's some nice fabrication!


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Always evolving


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2015)

Next up.... custom grills for the door panels and tweeter pods...


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Cant wait to see what they come up with.. I noticed they didn't put hardware in all of the mounting points on the tweeter I figured it was pressfit and they were going to do something else. Should be on par with the rest of the epic'ness


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2015)

The tweeters are "in-there" good and tight....

I've been instructed never to blow one..... no kidding...!


----------



## darkgable79 (May 11, 2015)

The only people who would be able to tell that the doors were reconstructed are those who own an Acura & the people who saw the before/after pics. Looks like it came from the factory that way. Just unreal craftsmanship going on here.


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

Great work, it's gonna be nice


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

IMHO, the most underserved part of our hobby is the easy recreate process on stock door panels.

here's a view of pretty sweet, thanks for the accommodation, those of you dedicated to the continuation of our species.


----------



## Sonusray (Jun 14, 2015)

Hi there guys...


Let's see.. been busy....
The wire comes from straightwire in the 4 conductor bundle pre-twist per run. So that's the way I used it. I also questioned why they wouldn't just send a pair in a conventional twist. 

Next the driver hardware.. not missing "some".....none is in yet. I had to order in matching hardware as they do not come with any mounting hardware.
SS cap head Allen m4 bolts are on the way for the tweets and beats.

Uhhhh...what else....... tested signal last night and confirmed we have Bluetooth in the preamp side. Which is great news, so we can grab preamp and have a great signal in. 

All wires are ran, relocated the oem Navi to under the passenger seat, headliner back in after sound prep, carpet back in after prep, rear doors back on, she's going. Ack together.
Today I plan to get doors 100% mounted with drivers installed. 
Plan is to have sound ...."pink noise" playing Thursday.


Glad ya'll enjoy the pics.


----------



## WhiteL02 (Jul 25, 2014)

Looks like you guys do world class work! Very impressed and I'm sure this is going to sound the same way!


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

nice... thanks for the update Ray


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2015)

Sonusray said:


> Hi there guys...
> 
> 
> Let's see.. been busy....
> ...


Guys.... One of the "Master Minds" behind this little install....

Ray and Micah have both been complete gentlemen and a pleasure to work with !

As you can see... the quality of work they perform is just second to none... Guess that's why they train many of the best installers around the World...

*Also please keep in mind... yes while the Sonus Team does build some amazing custom fabrication and installs... They also do "everyday" installs... Please keep them in mind for ANY installation need you might have !*

Thanks again sir !


----------



## teldzc1 (Oct 9, 2009)

Rebuilding door panels. Epic!


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

SQ_TSX said:


> Also, for those who might not be familiar with Sonus Car Audio in Clarksville, TN thought I would provide a quick tour of their facility....



Wow! I was at Ft. Campbell from '93-'96 - don't think that shop was there at that time......probably a good thing........I would have spent even more money than what I did at the local shops and HiFi Buys in Nashville  Looking forward to hearing this some day!


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2015)

Lots of updates coming tomorrow. ... oh boy...


----------



## AccordUno (Aug 7, 2009)

bertholomey said:


> Wow! I was at Ft. Campbell from '93-'96 - don't think that shop was there at that time......probably a good thing........I would have spent even more money than what I did at the local shops and HiFi Buys in Nashville  Looking forward to hearing this some day!


They weren't around, we had that shop off 41A, that carried DEI, Nakamichi, and a few other, guy working the counter was Tony.. there was a really good store down further off 41A that looked a little run down and had lots of crap in the reception area, but they did really good work.. I was there from 95-97, and I've been back in Clarkvegas a few times and didn't know where Sonus was till I asked someone, really interested in their install products..


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2015)

The Acura is coming together. ... Here's a tid bit to chew on ...




More photos coming today....


----------



## Huckleberry Sound (Jan 17, 2009)

A tidy bit to chew.... It's dinner time. I have my plate...


----------



## Bluenote (Aug 29, 2008)

Kleeeen....


----------



## darkgable79 (May 11, 2015)

Damn tease.


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2015)

I'm getting more updated photos of the little Acura coming together as the day is progressing... 

As I understand... she should be completely put together, power applied for the first time and tuning should begin by days end...

I did want to share some photos that show more of the details of the install...

Here are some shots of the various Straightwire wiring:





All wiring was bound using wire ties, Velcro strapping and then taped to the floor to ensure stability.





As mentioned earlier by Ray at Sonus... the OEM Navigation DVD drive was moved from its home under the rear deck to under the passenger front seat...




Next up... details on the midbasses and doors...


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Straightwire....mmmm...yummy.


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2015)

thehatedguy said:


> Straightwire....mmmm...yummy.


Yes sir.... I do like some Straightwire... very nice...

The tweeters are wired with PFA 4x18awg
The midbasses are wired with TPR 4x15awg
The subwoofers are wired with Quartet 4x14awg

All interconnects are Rhapsody IC with Straightwire right angle adapters...


----------



## sqnut (Dec 24, 2009)

The attention to detail is amazing, a show piece for sure. Just wondering how long is tuning supposed to take? Will some graphs be posted?


----------



## Guest (Oct 22, 2015)

sqnut said:


> The attention to detail is amazing, a show piece for sure. Just wondering how long is tuning supposed to take? Will some graphs be posted?


Just for my new buddy, sqnut,.... I'm asking for graphs.... 

On how long to tune... not completely sure... I'm assuming Ray will take most of the day...


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

This thread needs to be marked "not safe for work".


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Niebur3 said:


> This thread needs to be marked "not safe for work".


Hey man, just cause you can't control your boners doesn't mean we all shouldn't be allowed to look at this during work 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## miniSQ (Aug 4, 2009)

SQ_TSX said:


> The Acura is coming together. ... Here's a tidy bit to chew on ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


easily one of the sexiest baffles i have ever seen...very nice work!!


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

SkizeR said:


> Hey man, just cause you can't control your boners doesn't mean we all shouldn't be allowed to look at this during work
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!! This is straight up porn!!!!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2015)

Niebur3 said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!!!! This is straight up porn!!!!!!


Jerry... you "ain't seen nothing yet".....


----------



## Sonusray (Jun 14, 2015)

He's holding back on you guys... haha..... post up Jeremy.

And graphs? What would you like?
Freq response from left and right side. Then summed, with and without subwoofer. 
Driver and pass seat..

What else?
I only have a day for tune as it really wasn't part of this whole ordeal.. we can always plan to bring her back for an actual tune fest. I'm down. But let's get it playing first.


And let them see some progress sir.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Yes please post up what we know you already have photos of lol...


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2015)

Man peer pressure.....

I'll post some more tonight... got daddy duty right now...


----------



## SQram (Aug 17, 2007)

Lots of pics on Facebook...;-)

Looks stellar!


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2015)

Think I've posted most of those...


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

SQ_TSX said:


> Jerry... you "ain't seen nothing yet".....


pretty sure the whole build is posted to FB already, minus the finished doors lol. it looks sick


----------



## Sonusray (Jun 14, 2015)

Depends on who you are friends with on fb

Most is up.


----------



## SQram (Aug 17, 2007)

There are full pictures of the trunk on FB...


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

ahhhh, this reminds me of my first time getting nudes :laugh:


----------



## SQram (Aug 17, 2007)




----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

All kind of sexy right there!


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Where's the grave?


----------



## Sonusray (Jun 14, 2015)

Above the enclosure.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2015)

Brian_smith06 said:


> Where's the grave?


Here's a quick shot of the Sinfoni Grave...




The Helix DSP Pro is also mounted in this area...


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks to both of you. And gorgeous work!



Sonusray said:


> Above the enclosure.





SQ_TSX said:


> Here's a quick shot of the Sinfoni Grave...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## DDfusion (Apr 23, 2015)

Artist in every sence of the word


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2015)

I'm caving to the peer pressure... should have time in a few hours to upload all the photos and get them posted with some descriptions:

* Completion of the tweeter a-pillars,
* Completion of the doors and mounting of the midbasses,
* Completion of the trunk panels...

There are still some final details that are being completed today... I'll post those as I receive them...

As Ray said earlier... Tuning will be taking place this afternoon and Saturday...
and YES he's going to provide Charts and Graphs and Pie Charts and Linear comparisons... Statistical quantifications... and anything else I can make up.....


In all seriousness guys... this journey has been a TON of fun and the Sonus Team has been just wonderful to work with and put my trust into...

I basically handed over the keys with a set of very broad requirements... Placement with SQ in mind is first and foremost.... Look as close to OEM as possible when covered up... while being a showcase after covers are removed... That's it, no other requirements... they took the proverbial ball and ran with it.... Looks like a touchdown to me....:beerchug:


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2015)

Tweeter A-Pillars:

The tweeter are mounted using Stainless Steel M3 threadserts and corresponding M4 Allen head cap hardware. 

As stated earlier, one requirement was that everything needed to have the ability to be covered up from prying eyes....

Here's what Ray and the Sonus Team came up with:



You like ?
I do....!

Now we also discussed that this car will be competing and SQ would be it's main focus... so... Ray came up with a different solution... 

Contoured tweeter rings:





And mounted to the tweeter pod...


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2015)

Completion of the trunk:

As SQram posted, the trunk was completed yesterday... Here are some shots...








One final portion that hasn't been posted yet is the trim panel for the rear package shelf....

Being created in the shop:





Being test fit in the trunk...





This is a testament to the incredible attention to detail the Sonus Team puts into their work...! 

What a way to finish off a spectacular trunk...


Now there are still some aspects that haven't been completed... There are cover panels to be fabricated and the panel for the back of the trunk, near the tail lights, needs to be installed...


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2015)

Door mounted midbass and the amplifiers trim piece:

As you know the midbasses are mounted to custom pods that have been angled... 

The pods were primered and painted, then a urethane seal was applied to further ensure an air tight seal...



The mount uses 10-24 stainless steel M4 Allen head bolts with M4 nutserts. These bolts were aligned with the OEM widow frame bolt... this is a little bit of overkill... but heck why not right...!













The back of the door panel was also treated with more StP sound deadener and Tesa tape gasket was applied... to also ensure a true air tight fit...


Here is a close-up shot of the amplifier rack trim....



and the power/ground distribution block...


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2015)

I also wanted to share a FaceBook post by Micah Williams, the owner of Sonus Car Audio... It pretty well sums up the philosophy of the shop...


*I've got the pleasure of working with some of the most solid guys in the industry every day. Sometimes I think maybe they don't get the recognition they should for how good they really are. You wouldn't believe the amount of focus and practice I see them put in on a daily basis.



This tweeter housing is part of the Acura that we've been building for Sinfoni.......you might not be able to tell from this photo but each pod is 13 individual pieces and they are laser aligned to what we have found to be near perfect placement for the best sound quality with minimal processing.

Ray West designed, aimed, fabricated, covered them and then did the same with this grill system and trim ring. Look at the depth in this photo. Seriously take time and study what you're looking at and think about how long it would take you to achieve this, then consider that he did it in less than 10 hours while running the most fanatical car audio shop in our beloved solar system complete with all the drama, chaos, and horse play we endure on a daily basis.

We take this Spartan thing very seriously. We are true believers in the "with your shield or on it" mentality and it's what we practice, perform and pass on to every student we interact with.

When we say ‪#‎weareevol‬, we are letting you know that we are sharpened, battle hardened, and ready to take all comers.

I love my life. I love my family. I love my job. I love my evol.

I've worked my whole life to be right here, right now and I'm telling you that my guys are the level best at what they do and if you ever doubt that......you are making a mistake.

Micah*

Simply stunning....!


----------



## Brian_smith06 (Jan 31, 2008)

Just finished reading that on facebook. People like them are what keep this hobby alive!

If I had the coin to drop on a major install like yours I would definitely not hesitate to give them the car and tell them to have fun.


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

oh why oh why do they have to be so far away!!!!

looks stellar!


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2015)

Brother, I feel Sonus is worth the travel...


----------



## etroze (Dec 24, 2013)

Are they open on the weekend?

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2015)

Yes, open on Saturday


----------



## etroze (Dec 24, 2013)

Well found my weekend trip lol.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2015)

If go this Saturday. .. you'll see my car there.... LOL

Of course that's a bit of a drive from ND.....


----------



## etroze (Dec 24, 2013)

Lol good thing I'm closer than ND right now lol. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## sqnut (Dec 24, 2009)

SQ_TSX said:


> *
> This tweeter housing is part of the Acura that we've been building for Sinfoni.......
> Micah*


Is that a Freudian slip?


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2015)

Don't know... you'll need to ask Ray or Micah. ...

I can tell you, I'm not associated with Sinfoni or Audio Excellent. .. Use to be the US Distributor bur that ended over 5 years ago...

Believe me or not... your call


----------



## sqnut (Dec 24, 2009)

SQ_TSX said:


> Don't know... you'll need to ask Ray or Micah. ...
> 
> I can tell you, I'm not associated with Sinfoni or Audio Excellent. ..
> 
> Believe me or not... your call


Relax, I was just ribbing a bit. But I disagree that install and placement can in any meaningful way reduce the amt of processing you require in a car.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2015)

Understood buddy... a little ribbing is always fun... LOL. ..

No doubt processing IS nessesary... but placement and inert traits are part of the mix. ..

LOL ... just my $.02.....


----------



## brett.b10 (Dec 1, 2008)

Hi,I have been following this build(and loving it) here and on face book but for some reason I cant see photos after post 177 any ideas ?


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2015)

I've corrected all photos starting at post #136... any before that, I can not edit....

If you would like photos before #136... please let me know... I'll post them...


----------



## brett.b10 (Dec 1, 2008)

thank you


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

I couldn't choose a covering material that was the color of MDF in a big build, just because I'm a lot of hobby guy and not much professional operator, and I've seen too many sub boxes the color of alabaster or egg white, almost... but was actually the raw MDF and it brings that to mind even with the level of detail and consideration surrounding those surfaces.

I think it's a subliminal type of thing, kind of like when looking at the sharp edges of the trunk escutcheon or beauty panel, one is reminded of the hatchet's back swept points and perhaps a sword handle guard...


but returning to the non-critical, constructive application of homily-laden invective, it certainly should clean up easily and glow with the use of minimal LED strings...


----------



## Tenacious (Jan 18, 2013)

I saw Ray post this on Facebook, looks great. They do a great job and are great people.


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2015)

Well, that's the color of my interior... Parchment...

Sorry it doesn't meet your approval.



cajunner said:


> I couldn't choose a covering material that was the color of MDF in a big build, just because I'm a lot of hobby guy and not much professional operator, and I've seen too many sub boxes the color of alabaster or egg white, almost... but was actually the raw MDF and it brings that to mind even with the level of detail and consideration surrounding those surfaces.
> 
> I think it's a subliminal type of thing, kind of like when looking at the sharp edges of the trunk escutcheon or beauty panel, one is reminded of the hatchet's back swept points and perhaps a sword handle guard...
> 
> ...


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

SQ_TSX said:


> Well, that's the color of my interior... Parchment...
> 
> Sorry it doesn't meet your approval.


Man, though crowd! 

FWIW, I did see a major flaw in this whole install.......


It wasn't done in MY car!!!!!! :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh: :laugh:


----------



## Guest (Oct 23, 2015)

Funny guy !!!!


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

SQ_TSX said:


> Well, that's the color of my interior... Parchment...
> 
> Sorry it doesn't meet your approval.


no, no, it looks great in your car.

my approval has nothing to do with it, it's just a bit of the weirdness on my end because in general I love Parchment, the color...

but having seen so many unfinished sub boxes over time it jumps out at me, definitely something odd about it as if an install with that degree of artistic touch and high-grade materials could still require something.

I'm sure in person I'd not have any of those impressions as the texture and the shades of those panels look nothing like raw MDF and it's just a quirk of aesthetics that made me comment.

It wasn't meant as an insult to whomever decided on final colors and what not, more of a "huh, that's weird, MDF color" sort of thing. I guess I should probably make it clear that it's way better than black carpet or other more common coverings, in fact I think I've gotten over it already, and that it looks great and I'm sure is durable and built for a long-term exposure cycle...


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2015)

Update on the doors... they are completely done !!!

With the map pocket added... hard to even tell these are custom... a testament to the quality of the work done....





Showing fit and finish...





Showing the extreme angle on the midbasses. ..




Installed on the door with midbass...



With the midbass finishing ring....



And finally with the grill on....


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Wow!!!


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2015)

Continuing to update.... 

The trunk was missing one piece to be completed. ...



The area around the trunk latch needed to be finished. So it was sanded down and completed with both marching black vinyl and carpet...





And completed in the trunk...


----------



## WhiteL02 (Jul 25, 2014)

Just amazing!!!! I'm sure it will sound unbelievable! What brand or brands did you have in there before? One of the nicest installs I have seen!


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2015)

WhiteL02 said:


> Just amazing!!!! I'm sure it will sound unbelievable! What brand or brands did you have in there before? One of the nicest installs I have seen!


Thank you sir.... the guys at Sonus Car Audio really did an outstanding job.... taking from design and concept to implementation in the car... just spectacular. 

Before this install.... BONE STOCK

In previous cars... I had an all Brax Matrix Acura MDX... before that... new Linear Power amps.... as well as... Phoenix Gold Elite... Helix... honestly... the list goes on....

In short, in my 20+ years of being on this hobby... I've tried most everything. ... from cheap in the beginning to expensive...

I always seem to come back to Sinfoni.


----------



## Guest (Oct 24, 2015)

Humm.... this looks right at home....



After a modification or two....




We will see how it turns out....


----------



## Bluenote (Aug 29, 2008)

This is beautiful work!


----------



## mrpeabody (May 26, 2010)

Love the doors.


----------



## sqnut (Dec 24, 2009)

Excellent quality of work. Any specific reason for the toe in on the woofers? To compensate a bit for beaming and allow for a higher Xover?


----------



## Sonusray (Jun 14, 2015)

Beaming and console reflections.

First fire up, set basic xover and gain. 
Had to listen.....
Love it.
Just stunning with zero work in the tune.

I'll post back in a few hours after I let the wars rest.

All great so far.


All seats are back in, doors on, all good to go.


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

Jeremy / Ray, the car looks stunning. I just hope you are not in my class next season. Hope to see and hear it at Freeze Fest.


----------



## Sonusray (Jun 14, 2015)

Mod street I believe


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

Oh, thank god.


----------



## sqnut (Dec 24, 2009)

Sonusray said:


> Had to listen.....
> Love it.
> Just stunning with zero work in the tune.


The fun part starts now and I've been waiting for this bit. Look forward to the graphs


----------



## etroze (Dec 24, 2013)

Hope I can post this in your thread but I just want to express my appreciation to the guys at Sonus for putting up with me wondering around their shop and asking questions while they were busy with customers. Thanks guys and I hope I can do business with you down the road.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

This is from Micah on his FB page:

I'll post this on my personal page because I think it will reach the ones I care about with more accuracy.
I'm posting the link to the official Evol store.........any order for Evol ICON tooling placed between now and October 31 affords you free entry to one of my Evol Fabrication classes in 2016.
No BS, no hidden agenda. Just a general desire to grow this industry that I've put my entire adult life into.
I don't care which kit you buy. If you make the investment in me, I will make the investment in you.
The class schedule will be released on December 1 in a focused effort to allow our competitor an extra 30 days to make sure he schedules his training for the same weekend as ours without fail again. _wink emoticon_
I am Evol. Are you?
Micah
Share this post and help me fix what's wrong with this broken thing we all love.
https://squareup.com/market/sonus-evolution




So there you go...learn from some of the best in the business for a small price.


----------



## JayinMI (Oct 18, 2008)

bigbubba said:


> Oh, thank god.


Kelly, Something tells me you'd do fine. lol

Ray, Love those door panels. I love stuff that looks stock and people can't tell.

Jay


----------



## etroze (Dec 24, 2013)

Ok so I got to check out Jeremy's car today at Sonus. All I can say is wow pictures don't do it justice. The craftsmanship is amazing as well as attention to details also the crew's drive to do everything the right way is second to none. Here are a few pictures I got to take, wish I could've heard it but everything was going back together.
























































Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## edouble101 (Dec 9, 2010)

I have been following this build on Instagram, looks phenomenal!


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2015)

Thanks for sharing the photos.... heck you've seen it before me... LOL


----------



## etroze (Dec 24, 2013)

Ah hell I didn't know that lol. Favorite part is probably the tweets and woofer install. They are seriously perfect.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

Sonusray said:


> Mod street I believe


It may be up in a higher class with mods made up front and ties with Sinfoni, but that can be cleared up with Stern and Vinny.

Great work and I'm sure the sound is yummy


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2015)

Yeah I'm thinking Modified or higher....


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

Oh FU! What is this BS!? I had some crap going on and wasnt pouring over every single sub forum for the last couple weeks and then this thread shows up. Everyone knows what a Sinfoni fanboy I am [/sarcasm] but nobody tells me about this. Now 2/3 of the pictures are gone and I love pictures because I cant read. 

Seriously, get the pics back up cause I wanna see too!

It looks fantastic man. Well thought out and executed with a nice color match. Using my dream equipment too. I want to hear it sooooo bad. After I get the AD speakers in mine it may be worth a weekend trip in the Audi to come up and visit and hear that beast of yours.

Have you fired it up? How are you liking it? I am so curious about the subs too. What are they comparable to and how they behave with different music. I want to hear those tweeters bad too. Curious as to how they sound compared to the T25s.

Great job man. Wish I would have known. I saw Emilios post up a few pics of it but just assumed it was one of those exotics. Every time I see a picture of a Sinfoni mounted in something its a Lambo or Ferrari or Porsche or Mclaren....... or 19 year old Silverado. LOL


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2015)

LaserSVT :
So sorry about the photos. ... I'll get them all back up.... might have to put them in a new post since I can't update the older posts


----------



## thebookfreak58 (Jun 18, 2012)

This build is epic Jeremy


----------



## Sonusray (Jun 14, 2015)

Gonna try to get screens hots for you guys tomorrow.
I got sick again last night and called it early.
Car is tuned. 
Going in later today if my stomach behaves to tweek a bit, and wrap up Monday morning. 
She sounds great.


----------



## Guest (Oct 25, 2015)

Hey guys... no updates for a day or so... I've ran Ray to the point he's sick... poor guys running 102 fever... 

We'll provide updates after he's feeling better....


----------



## danno14 (Sep 1, 2009)

Now that's a brutal taskmaster!




J/k as I sit here in admiration


----------



## Huckleberry Sound (Jan 17, 2009)

TIME TO WAKE UP!!!! Today is the day!!!


----------



## AccordUno (Aug 7, 2009)

All I'm gonna say the install is kinda simple but the work to get it there is outstanding.. I wish I had the change to drop to get my wagon done with them.. Outstanding workmanship and attention to detail is off the charts..


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2015)

Simple is good......


----------



## darkgable79 (May 11, 2015)

Keep it simple stupid. Can't go wrong with simple. Especially when the OP wants a stealth look & the ability to use everything. I think they accomplished that. Install is bonkers. Congrats.


----------



## juiceweazel (Jul 28, 2014)

I still can't believe the quality of this build. So simple & clean. Thanks for not doing painted loud glass work all over the place. I do, but don't want to know the cost of an install of this caliber. I would say this is one of those if you have to ask, you can't afford it scenarios LOL. Anyway in the amp rack on the floor, is that vented or are there fans running to keep them cool? I see the perforated sides & wondered if that served a purpose or just decorative?


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2015)

juiceweazel said:


> I still can't believe the quality of this build. So simple & clean. Thanks for not doing painted loud glass work all over the place. I do, but don't want to know the cost of an install of this caliber. I would say this is one of those if you have to ask, you can't afford it scenarios LOL. Anyway in the amp rack on the floor, is that vented or are there fans running to keep them cool? I see the perforated sides & wondered if that served a purpose or just decorative?


Hello sir...

Thanks for your kind comments, much appreciated !
Micah, Ray and the Sonus Team provide a level of service that is simply unmatched... Seriously...

Fantastic Installation Quality
Superb Customer Service
Excellent Communication

I'm not going to disclose any specific pricing... that would vary for each installation anyway... What I will say... Given the extreme Attention to Detail that Sonus provided... I received a BARGIN....

Their pricing is VERY competitive for the quality provided...

NO DOUBT ABOUT IT...


----------



## aholland1198 (Oct 7, 2009)

Considering the amount of custom work, it seems the install was completed in a very timely fashion as well. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

the shop does seem to make headway, don't it...

obviously, we can't all have the experience here that SQ_TSX is having based on various details like thickness of wallet, proximity to builders, and relationships with manufacturers etc. but I'd like to think that even a basic set of tools could bring the mark of quality to a DIY man's attempt, such that one might not be able to hear the difference between this finely appointed example and something I might put together over a longer schedule and without the extra tooling necessary for some parts of the build.

that said, I have to congratulate the owner of the car for putting his money down and letting the shop make creativity a large part, and not a token of the success achieved here.


----------



## Sonusray (Jun 14, 2015)

Tuning..... tweeks....... tuning...... left.....
Right....... summed.... dip here.... dip there....


Left again...... dip...... 
Here..... there.......
Again......
Back.....
Open REW.....
1/24th....

Back to 1/3.....
Overlay.....
Left........
Dip....

Right........


Tad dah.

Almost a tuned car. Lol

Sounding great so far.
Working out small bugs/kinks.

Xover..60,2500 24db LW for those wondering.

Lots of mic averaging right now. Sweeping and all that fun stuff. 

Be back later.


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Almost there...


----------



## Guest (Oct 26, 2015)

Getting there sir


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

Sonusray said:


> Tuning..... tweeks....... tuning...... left.....
> Right....... summed.... dip here.... dip there....
> 
> 
> ...


K. Swing by my shop when you are done. Got a couple for you to work on. 
That reminds me, gotta find out where my speakers are. LOL


----------



## Sonusray (Jun 14, 2015)

Done.
Done 
Done and done.

She is amazing.

1 more listen in the morning then detail it and deliver.

What an amazing car.
Even 2way. I'm in love


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Man id love to hear this car. Looks like a drive to Nashville is in order..


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2015)

Quick morning update...

Here is one of the cover panels... this one covers and protects the amplifiers. There will also be a custom stitched matching carpet to sit on top.




Still to come... The cover panel for the subwoofers and of course tuning details...

Thanks


----------



## juiceweazel (Jul 28, 2014)

deeppinkdiver said:


> Man id love to hear this car. Looks like a drive to Nashville is in order..


I 2nd that ha ha!

Will this system require much break-in? And when they do is there much difference? Enough to warrant a re-tune?


----------



## etroze (Dec 24, 2013)

I was hoping you would go with the embroidered carpet peice. That will make its stealthy and pop at the same time.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2015)

juiceweazel said:


> I 2nd that ha ha!
> 
> Will this system require much break-in? And when they do is there much difference? Enough to warrant a re-tune?



Normally yes... I'm a believer in speaker break-in.... These Grandioso speakers are already broken in...


----------



## Huckleberry Sound (Jan 17, 2009)

Classic Install!


----------



## brewermoe (Apr 11, 2015)

I can't access the photo's anymore ... ??


----------



## Guest (Oct 27, 2015)

I need to repost all photos before post #134... I can't EDIT those posts...

I'll work on that over the next few days...


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

deeppinkdiver said:


> Man id love to hear this car. Looks like a drive to Nashville is in order..


Funny....I'm in Madisonville, KY right now.....will be driving right past Ft. Campbell on my way to Nashville for a flight today.....won't have time to stop by the shop  Maybe next time I am in the Nashville area......


----------



## Sonusray (Jun 14, 2015)

I'm having an embroidered carpet piece done for the floor.
Should take 7-10days.

Gonna go with the oem tsx logo.
Delivered. I fully enjoyed the hour drive.
Amazing car.

Plan to see it in a month for a tune follow up.
Enjoy the new system Jeremy. We sure did. 
Great car sir.


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

bertholomey said:


> Funny....I'm in Madisonville, KY right now.....will be driving right past Ft. Campbell on my way to Nashville for a flight today.....won't have time to stop by the shop  Maybe next time I am in the Nashville area......




Jason, this would be a perfect time for you to hear what Sinfoni has to offer. Jeremy is near Nashville and has the car back from what I understand. This would also be a treat to see in person the Sonus build quality.

Your always on the move Jason..lol


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I've heard the goodness of Sinfoni in John Kiser's excellent S6 Audi......at least the amps......I'll hopefully hear it again tomorrow night. I would LOVE to hear those drivers though.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Quite impressive. I have my work cut out for me to top it


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2015)

You've got skills sir.. ..

And same car.....


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

bertholomey said:


> I've heard the goodness of Sinfoni in John Kiser's excellent S6 Audi......at least the amps......I'll hopefully hear it again tomorrow night. I would LOVE to hear those drivers though.



Yeah this business with going to the new drivers too instead of horns. I'm chomping at the bit to hear it. 

But certainly yes. I became a Sinfoni fan pretty much instantaneously when I heard it in the spring. Clean on a completely different plane. 


Sent from iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yogegoy (Feb 11, 2011)

I bet that would sound good if you had this in there.

























































Unless you already have one in there, just a thought. Nice nice nice.


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

yes, because its not going to sound good if you dont add that..


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

^ ha.. Absolutely no need in this install for any other products yogegoy. This may be one of the best sounding 2 way installs as it sits. Rather then try to top it, Ill do a 3 way.


----------



## cajunner (Apr 13, 2007)

Sonusray said:


> Done.
> Done
> Done and done.
> 
> ...



gotta respect a guy who can plant a seed like that...

so, how would you go about making this vehicle a 3-way front?


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2015)

cajunner said:


> gotta respect a guy who can plant a seed like that...
> 
> so, how would you go about making this vehicle a 3-way front?


If I were to make this a 3way front... move the tweeters to the sail panels and place the Grandioso midranges in the A-pillars. ..

But I don't foresee that happening... I'm really digging the 2-way...


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Hmmm.. ^ this has been a topic of discussion recently, on my side of the fence.


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2015)

LOL. ... go forward sir. ... go forward


----------



## Sonusray (Jun 14, 2015)

The tsx is done. 
I was just saying I'm a 3way type of guy.


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

Looks great and looking forward to hearing it in person. Nice work Sonus crew.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Sonusray said:


> The tsx is done.
> I was just saying I'm a 3way type of guy.


So finally figured out who you guys were. I'm just learning about folks kinda in the industry. Checking out all that fabrication eye-candy on the FB page. Master-craftsman would be probably an appropriate name I'd say. Would love to get in on those fab classes someday.


----------



## Guest (Oct 28, 2015)

yogegoy said:


> I bet that would sound good if you had this in there.
> 
> While I do like the Phaser Pro... neat piece of equipment...
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2015)

Good morning all !


I've received numerous requests to re-post the various photos showing the progressive building of the audio system that were lost... 

I'll start re-posting them by groups today from beginning to completion....


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2015)

Subwoofer enclosure from start to completion...

The enclosure is sealed at 0.9ft3 per subwoofer of internal air space.


















































_Next up the amplifier rack fabrication..._


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2015)

The amplifier rack is made up of multiple layers....

The first is the base formed from steel square stock that was welded into shape then primed and painted. This base is bolted down to the OEM spare tire mounting points to ensure maximum stability.

The next layer is the amplifier tray... this tray is where the two La Prima amplifiers make their home. Living between the amplifiers is a custom milled lexan grommet that has been coated to match the Prodigio rubbed bronze color and texture.

The next layer will be the top of the amplifier rack that provides the floor of the trunk. It is actually comprised of multiple layers itself... 

The foundation which forms the structural portion.
The amplifier cover panel... makes it pretty.
Finally the protective cover.
















































The Sinfoni Grave amplifier and the Helix DSP Pro were mounted out of sight using the space above the subwoofer enclosure. As can be seen here....




_Next up... The Trunk Fabrication...._


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2015)

The trunk fabrication proved to be very interesting and VERY well thought out...

I'll let the photos speak for themselves...


























Here is the finishing piece for the underside of the rear deck....









The last piece needed to complete the trunk, the area around the trunk latch...








Here is the completed trunk with the newly integrated lights....




_Coming next.... Dampening and Wiring...._


----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2015)

The Sonus team did an outstanding job of deadening this car.... 

Over 200 ft2 of Noico 80 Mil. deadener was used throughout the Acura... It's one of the deadest cars I've encountered.... Absolutely NO door rattles, NO rear deck rattles... NO RATTLES that I can find....










All wiring is from Straight Wire.... 
I highly recommend anything from the Straight Wire people.... Absolutely superb product and even better customer service...

I truly appreciate the MANY hours of telephone time that Steven was so gracious to provide... 








_The next group of photos will be really FUN.... Tweeter A-Pillars coming..._


----------



## aholland1198 (Oct 7, 2009)

Never heard of that deadener, but it is available on Amazon Prime. ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2015)

aholland1198 said:


> Never heard of that deadener, but it is available on Amazon Prime. &#55356;&#57339;
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



The Noico brand manufactures deadener for StP... Same stuff.
I think it's a bargain... works very well !


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2015)

When discussing the install with Micah and Ray at Sonus Car Audio back in June, we initially looked at creating a Dash Span Panel since at that time I was planning to use the Sinfoni T25T tweeters... a MUCH smaller tweeter than the Grandioso CF25T. 

Once it was decided I was going to use the Grandioso set, plans changed a bit... and it was decided to use A-Pillars to get them as close to On-Axis as possible...

Here's how they did it:







These photos show the aiming process... aided with a laser pointer...





Now comes attaching the mounting rings and beginning the glassing process...










Here's the back side of the new A-Pillars:






Here's the completed A-Pillar covered in matching headliner material:




Ray created two (2) tweeter covers, One to showoff the tweeters at shows or demos... and one to blend into the car... hopefully away from prying eyes...:












_Coming next... One of the most impressive Door Fabrications I've seen...._


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2015)

The doors that Sonus came up with just might be my favor part of the install... If you didn't have an Acura TSX... you might not even know they were modified with the grills in place...

Exactly what I had asked for !

Here's the how they started... and how they turned out....


























The most fun part... SANDING....




Getting covered in matching Parchment vinyl....




All covered and back together....




With the new courtesy light on...




Here is what the back side of the door panel looks like...




Mounting the CF165W midbass to the door...
A baffle was made and threaded inserts and Allen cap head bolts were used to secure the midbass... The baffles were coated to resist the weather and sealed to the door using urethane.












Door panel completed and midbass mounted to the door.




Much like the tweeter, Sonus created two (2) sets of grills... One for show... One to completely cover and provide an OEM look.






Here's a good shot showing the angle Sonus put on the midbasses....





_Next.... wrapping up everything...._


----------



## Huckleberry Sound (Jan 17, 2009)

Round of Applause!!!


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2015)

I wanted to post some misc. photos showing a few of the last items done...

The Helix Director is being used to control the Helix DSP Pro, choose presets and provide volume control for the HEC BT streaming module.

They used an existing storage pocket in the dash... the OEM door still covers the remote.... Nice and stealth...






It was also mentioned that the OEM Navigation DVD player was moved... Here it is, under the passenger front seat...


----------



## Guest (Oct 30, 2015)

Since all the progressive build photos are now posted... I thought some of the members might like to see a screen shot of the tuning session that Ray had with the car before it was delivered...

Ray hopefully enjoying his time listening in the car...
_(and glad to see it go...)_




The end result of his labors...



and with an OS AudioControl RTA




Of course there's still work to be done... but boy it sure is a FUN system...


----------



## Bluenote (Aug 29, 2008)

Those tweeters look perfectly positioned!


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Rise of the Spartans.


----------



## ImK'ed (Aug 12, 2013)

No words. I mean i dont know what words to use (mind my french) what a ****ing amazing install equipment choice and then the quality of the install and the custom fabrication and yet a perfectly stealth useable car **** me one of the best and one of my favourites ever well done!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 1, 2015)

ImK'ed said:


> No words. I mean i dont know what words to use (mind my french) what a ****ing amazing install equipment choice and then the quality of the install and the custom fabrication and yet a perfectly stealth useable car **** me one of the best and one of my favourites ever well done!!!


Sir, thanks so much !

The work that Sonus dud for me was just amazing. Fantastic people to entrust your vehicle and dreams to....!


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

So many nice.


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Thanks for the picture recap of the build Jeremy. That helps put things in perspective as to how they were created. Amazing.


----------



## ImK'ed (Aug 12, 2013)

SQ_TSX said:


> Sir, thanks so much !
> 
> The work that Sonus dud for me was just amazing. Fantastic people to entrust your vehicle and dreams to....![/tQUOTE]
> 
> No problem, credit where its due! I love looking through the pics amazing stuff.


----------



## ironman80 (Oct 25, 2014)

Amazing work!


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

bc I am extremely lazy right now....any idea what the depth from the apillar covers to the actual apillar is? front of plastic pillar to metal?


----------



## Guest (Nov 2, 2015)

Hello Mic...

If you're talking about the OEM a-pillar covers.... roughly 1" a lot of corrugated plastic in there.


----------



## Guest (Nov 7, 2015)

I just wanted to take this opportunity to thank Micah, Ray and Moe for the superb work they put into my Acura. The completed install is just a work of art.... while keeping to my desired goals. SQ first !



Many thanks to the three guys above and the entire Sonus Team!


----------



## robolop (Mar 10, 2008)

SQ_TSX said:


> I just wanted to take this opportunity to thank Micah, Ray and Moe for the superb work they put into my Acura. The completed install is just a work of art.... while keeping to my desired goals. SQ first !
> 
> 
> 
> Many thanks to the three guys above and the entire Sonus Team!


Great job dude's


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2015)

Well I've held off commenting on the sound, until now.

I've wanted to take time to get fully aquainted with the system by playing a wide variety if music I'm familiar with. 

I'm very happy to say that my previous experience with the Grandioso set has translated very well into my Acura. The level of realism is quite startling.

It's only going to get better from here....


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

^ great to hear Jeremy!


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

13 pages and what do I see? broken photobucket links, WTF Jeremy?!


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2015)

Victor_inox said:


> 13 pages and what do I see? broken photobucket links, WTF Jeremy?!


I've reposted all the photos....


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

SQ_TSX said:


> I've reposted all the photos....


broken links..


----------



## Yawar538 (Aug 28, 2013)

Great work done by team Sonus. Congrats on the wonderful build jeremy. Swept away


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2015)

SkizeR said:


> broken links..


Wow.... sorry everyone.... something odd going on with my PhotoBucket. 

I'll get it corrected or simply try a different solution.


*UPDATE:

Looks like I've blasted through the limited bandwidth for the free PhotoBucket account... Upgrading the account... All photos should be viewable soon.*


----------



## Huckleberry Sound (Jan 17, 2009)

Great at job!!!!


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2015)

All photos should be viewable again...


----------



## 1FinalInstall (Oct 13, 2013)

IMO, Sonus sets the benchmark in this country. Much like ADV.1 wheels, things they do first are replicated throughout the industry. I have learned so much just by looking at their install pics. Stunning install, congrats!


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2015)

Thanks do much sir, your comments are greatly appreciated !

Sonus does wonderful work.


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2015)

I have a proposal for my fellow forum members. 

My car is open to anyone that would like to listen to it. I plan to have three separate "tunes"... 
1. A tune with no EQ. Only level and time alignment.
2. A tune with the subs muted... only the front 2way stage.
3. My final tune including eq adjustments.

That way individuals can hear only the speakers.... with no frequency manipulation. ... and form your own thoughts given personal experience. .. 

I'm a bona-fide Sinfoni nut... and want to spread the sickness.... LOL 

This is the best way I know to do it....

Best wishes all


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

the workmanship here is very, very nice! 



You should bring this thing down to Al's GTG in January. If you're in Nashville, it's about a 3 hour drive pretty much straight down I-65. Here's the info:
http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/12-volt-events-team-diyma/226874-central-al-gtg-1-9-16-a.html


----------



## Guest (Nov 16, 2015)

Hello Erin... hope your doing well sir...

I would love to... sounds like a lot of fun... Tim and I are working on a few things but should be complete by then...

Heck I work in Franklin, TN... cuts almost an hour off if I leave from there...

I'll try to attend sir..


----------



## Nakamichi Head (Nov 13, 2015)

I don't need anything to this extent, bit I am in need of a fitted sub enclosure. I'll have to go see these guys. Impressive work!


----------



## nepl29 (Mar 25, 2007)

1FinalInstall said:


> IMO, Sonus sets the benchmark in this country. Much like ADV.1 wheels, things they do first are replicated throughout the industry. I have learned so much just by looking at their install pics. Stunning install, congrats!


Huh?? You meant to say HRE.


----------



## brewermoe (Apr 11, 2015)

Wow! Amazing skills gentlemen!!!

Really appreciate you taking the time to share this install. Thank you!

It looks like you installed right overtop the OEM trunk coverings? Do you have any pics of how you joined/connected/fastened that trunk together? I didn't really want to get that elaborate with my install, but you guys are very inspiring! 

How much weight would you guess this added to the car?


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2015)

brewermoe said:


> Wow! Amazing skills gentlemen!!!
> 
> *Thanks sir ! The Sonus Team is truly talented...*
> 
> ...


*I would assume the system added roughly 250-350lbs to the vehicle... including the equipment.*


----------



## Kevin K (Feb 11, 2013)

Jeremy,
If you try to attend this....I will too. I hopefully will have something new completed by then. 




ErinH said:


> the workmanship here is very, very nice!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2015)

Kevin,

Going to try... should be able to unless something unforeseen comes up... Sounds like a lot of fun !


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

Pics are still not there... broken links.

I really want to see this.


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2015)

jimmydee:

The older posts are broken links... I could not go back and edit them.

However, starting at Post #279... All photos have been reposted in groups...


----------



## JimmyDee (Mar 8, 2014)

SQ_TSX said:


> jimmydee:
> 
> The older posts are broken links... I could not go back and edit them.
> 
> However, starting at Post #279... All photos have been reposted in groups...



Got it.
I had just finished looking at all the recent pics (past post 279), and figured I had better update my above post... you beat me to it.

AMAZING install. This is what we all aspire to have...


----------



## Guest (Nov 25, 2015)

Thanks sir... So glad you like it...

The Sonus Team does a wonderful job !


----------



## 1FinalInstall (Oct 13, 2013)

nepl29 said:


> Huh?? You meant to say HRE.



That would be correct...... if it was pre-2009.


----------



## Guest (Dec 17, 2015)

Wanted to post a big thank you to fellow forum member and good buddy TSmith for spending some tuning time on my Acura. 

Really wonderful work he put in on it.... so natural and balanced....

Thanks sir !


----------



## deeppinkdiver (Feb 4, 2011)

Very nice to hear. As things are becoming more and more broken in I can only imagine how transparent and wonderful that build sounds.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2015)

It's coming along very well.... a bit more blending of the midbass as subwoofers is needed.... but man, it is sounding really nice...

A fellow forum member is getting some seat time tomorrow afternoon. ... hopefully he will share his thoughts...


----------



## etroze (Dec 24, 2013)

I would like to say thanks Jeremy for the chance to experience sinfoni for the first time. 
Now I little of what I've gotten to experience here. I saw the TSX while it was with Sonus. Ray and his crew were outstanding in accommodating me on showing me how they went about building Jeremy's car and all the awesome tools the use and have developed. So I got to see the install before Jeremy did. 
Today I got to hear it....... wow is really how I can explain it. Idk how much experience people have sitting in small venues listening to singer/bands and how the small environment is effected by singers that have just shear power in their vocals but it's a feeling of being engulfed. Sitting in Jeremy's TLX reminded me of that when he play some of his favorite Stevie Ray Vaughan songs. Imaging and impact was there, feeling the reverb in his voice was something I'd call special. I should also say that Jeremy mentioned that the EQ was set flat so his system was reproducing music in a natural way. 
Now after that we moved on to a couple of songs I know from Slash's new album because the mix of his guitar and Miles Kennedy's voice can make even a good system struggle to reproduce both accurately. The sinfoni's nailed it. Then I played pencil fight by Atomship as if heard this a few times live and again it nailed every guitar pluck and reverb accurately, really it reminded me of being at the concert. 
We discussed the difference in BT audio compared to the CD audio source and how they differed, really there will have to be a separate eq for the BT source as everything was every accurate but CD just seemed like it had way more impact. 


Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## etroze (Dec 24, 2013)

Jeremy I would like to thank you for your time publicly as I wouldn't have gotten to be exposed to such high quality install and phenomenal sound if you hadn't accommodated me coming out last minute. Guys if you haven't gotten a chance listen to sinfoni's equipment it's a joy, I felt like I couldn't stop smiling. 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

Love Sinfoni.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2015)

etroze said:


> Jeremy I would like to thank you for your time publicly as I wouldn't have gotten to be exposed to such high quality install and phenomenal sound if you hadn't accommodated me coming out last minute. Guys if you haven't gotten a chance listen to sinfoni's equipment it's a joy, I felt like I couldn't stop smiling.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


Thanks sir !

So glad we were able to meet up.... happy you liked it.... still have work to do... but man I'm loving my drive home each day....!


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2015)

LaserSVT said:


> Love Sinfoni.


Me too .... but you knew that.... LOL


----------



## etroze (Dec 24, 2013)

I don't blame you it makes me want to get home to my truck and start tuning.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

Thats pretty cool. This forum is made up of some really good people. Jermey is a first class guy.


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

Im Jelly. I really want to hear it. I was going to go with Sinfoni subs in the Audi but I am unwilling to give up the space they need. Bet they are the sub equivalent of Morgan Freemans voice.


----------



## etroze (Dec 24, 2013)

They sounded very robust, nice accurate bass and when paired with the mids it was pretty visceral on some songs we listened to today.

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Huckleberry Sound (Jan 17, 2009)

This is right on. Meet ups like this is what the form is suppose to be about. People listing to great systems and giving him great feedback. Let's keep rocking and rolling.


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2015)

The Sinfoni subwoofers are really very nice... much of the music we listened to today really didn't show off just how powerful they can be... I was playing a copy of a North Carolina Meet disk someone put together on my way home... there's a track on there that is just brutally powerful.... track 12 I think it was...


----------



## Tsmith (Dec 17, 2008)

Jeremy is truly a great guy. The Acura sounds very nice. The Sinfoni subs are very good subs. I was very impressed with the 10s in his car. Glad someone got introduced to the Sinfoni product. Really nice stuff


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

SQ_TSX said:


> The Sinfoni subwoofers are really very nice... much of the music we listened to today really didn't show off just how powerful they can be... I was playing a copy of a North Carolina Meet disk someone put together on my way home... there's a track on there that is just brutally powerful.... track 12 I think it was...


Speaking of n.c. meets, would be awesome if you could come out for one of em! I'd love to get some seat time in this thing.........turnout is usually excellent, so you could share with a wide range of folks, and get some demos yerself as well........there's a big Tennessee comp crowd, wish some of em would traverse the mountains occasionally, lol. Uh hum st6.......


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

claydo said:


> Speaking of n.c. meets, would be awesome if you could come out for one of em! I'd love to get some seat time in this thing.........turnout is usually excellent, so you could share with a wide range of folks, and get some demos yerself as well........there's a big Tennessee comp crowd, wish some of em would traverse the mountains occasionally, lol. Uh hum st6.......


Meh... Nc is too far. Texas is better. 

Nice review btw!


----------



## claydo (Oct 1, 2012)

SouthSyde said:


> Meh... Nc is too far. Texas is better.
> 
> Nice review btw!


Texas.....sheesh.....would love to make it out to one of those.....but just too damn far for me, lol. Good thing we have a good group out here.....besides...n.c. has got to he closer than texas, lmao. Chad, I saw you in nashville one time......make that trip, then keep haulin ass east, for many hours, and you could be in n.c. too!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2015)

claydo said:


> Speaking of n.c. meets, would be awesome if you could come out for one of em! I'd love to get some seat time in this thing.........turnout is usually excellent, so you could share with a wide range of folks, and get some demos yerself as well........there's a big Tennessee comp crowd, wish some of em would traverse the mountains occasionally, lol. Uh hum st6.......


I would love to get up to NC... just a beautiful state.... I have a longtime buddy in the Kannapolis area. 

Hope to attend some shows in and around TN this season. Hoping to go to TX as SBN also....


----------



## kizz (Jun 22, 2009)

Your car looks fantastic!!! I only heard the Grandioso speakers for a very short time but in that very short time I felt there was a lot of magic to these speakers. How are you liking the Sinfoni subs?


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2016)

I'm planning to attend the MECA Freezefest next weekend. ... Looking forward to listening to some great vehicles....!


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

SQ_TSX said:


> I'm planning to attend the MECA Freezefest next weekend. ... Looking forward to listening to some great vehicles....!


are you still coming to the event at sonus this saturday? looking forward to hearing your car if so.


----------



## rockytophigh (Apr 16, 2008)

Swing by work tomorrow....I'm in tears waiting to hear this thing :O)


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2016)

benny z said:


> are you still coming to the event at sonus this saturday? looking forward to hearing your car if so.


Unless things change. .. I will not be at the Sonus show... about to be out on medical leave at work... trying to get as much work done as possible....


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2016)

rockytophigh said:


> Swing by work tomorrow....I'm in tears waiting to hear this thing :O)


Brother, I can most definitely do that....!

Send me a text....


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

SQ_TSX said:


> Unless things change. .. I will not be at the Sonus show... about to be out on medical leave at work... trying to get as much work done as possible....



Darn! I was really looking forward to seeing/hearing your car. :/


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2016)

Can you make it to Freezefest the next day ?


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

Unfortunately not. I bartend Sunday at 4 and it's a 6 hr drive home


----------



## Guest (Feb 17, 2016)

benny z said:


> Unfortunately not. I bartend Sunday at 4 and it's a 6 hr drive home


Benny, I'll try my hardest to get up to the Sonus show.... just not sure if I can right now.


----------



## benny z (Mar 17, 2008)

No prob. Will understand if not. But really would love to hear the car.


----------



## Guest (Mar 26, 2016)

Quick update....

Wanted to say a big THANK YOU to TSMITH here on the forum... he and I spent most of Wednesday performing some serious tuning on my TSX.... 

Here's our starting point... not too bad for no EQ applied....







[/URL][/IMG]

You can follow his Sequoia here... 
http://diymobileaudio.com/forum/showthread.php?t=159286

We were very fortunate with our results.... the car is very smooth... not a bit of harshness anywhere.... very pleasing to listen to... one area we needed to focus on was the sub to midbass blending... happy to report this area is very nice now... all the bass is up front and accurate... 

The front stage is shockingly good... was afraid I might have a slight rainbow effect since I'm using a 2-way setup... however the stage ended up very high across the entire dash with instruments and vocals in their correct space.... pretty nice layering as well...

Anyway, just wanted to say thanks to Tim... and provide a bit of an update... 

Looking forward to the MECA show in April.... plan for this to be my first show competing with the TSX...


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

I WANT TO HEAR THIS DAMN CAR!!!! 

Was it phasing that you worked on for mid bass and sub?


----------



## Onyx1136 (Mar 15, 2009)

The curve in light blue is your starting curve with no EQ applied? Just phase and T/A? That's impressive. Makes getting a good sounding vehicle much easier when you start off with a curve that nice.


----------



## Tsmith (Dec 17, 2008)

It was my pleasure and we did have a lot of fun. This car is really starting to come together. I am glad to see the progress being made on the tune now. It really does sound good and it is only going to get better!


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2016)

#1BigMike said:


> I WANT TO HEAR THIS DAMN CAR!!!!
> 
> Was it phasing that you worked on for mid bass and sub?


Thanks sir.... I'd love to listen to yours as well !

Mostly phasing, crossover adjustments and some EQ in a couple of problem areas...


----------



## unix_usr (Dec 4, 2013)

Know this thread is a bit old and apparently revived... But none of the pics of the build are showing up for me  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2016)

unix_usr said:


> Know this thread is a bit old and apparently revived... But none of the pics of the build are showing up for me
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes sir, the original posts were blown out... if you look at post 279... I've reposted all the build log photos...


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)




----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2016)

SouthSyde said:


>


Ouch brother. .... LOL 

Wish I could make it to TX....but been out too long from work. Not enough time off left....


----------



## lsm (Mar 11, 2009)

Where did all the pics go?


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2016)

lsm said:


> Where did all the pics go?


Please look at post 279... all photos have been reposted starting there.


----------



## lsm (Mar 11, 2009)

SQ_TSX said:


> Please look at post 279... all photos have been reposted starting there.



Thanks man. Beautiful install!!


----------



## SouthSyde (Dec 25, 2006)

SQ_TSX said:


> Ouch brother. .... LOL
> 
> Wish I could make it to TX....but been out too long from work. Not enough time off left....


selfish reasons on my part....


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2016)

lsm said:


> Thanks man. Beautiful install!!


Thank you sir! 

I'm really looking forward to getting some feedback at the MECA show in April.


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

SQ_TSX said:


> Thank you sir!
> 
> I'm really looking forward to getting some feedback at the MECA show in April.


In Harrisonburg, VA ?


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2016)

No sir... the April Fools Fest in Lebanon, TN


----------



## Bilalicious (Feb 21, 2015)

Superb install Jeremy, just went through the entire thread. I really like the trunk's outcome. Congrats.


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2016)

Bilalicious said:


> Superb install Jeremy, just went through the entire thread. I really like the trunk's outcome. Congrats.


Thanks sir, much appreciated !

I'll be providing a little update in the coming weeks... going to be adding a media server...


----------



## E63M6 (Apr 29, 2016)

Great install and equipment!

What will you be using for a media server?


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2016)

E63M6 said:


> Great install and equipment!
> 
> What will you be using for a media server?


Thank you sir...

Planning on installing a Sony RSX-GS9 along with a tablet....


----------



## iroller (Dec 11, 2010)

This is all beautiful, not counting equipment is this a under 5 figure or over 5 
figure install


----------



## E63M6 (Apr 29, 2016)

SQ_TSX said:


> Thank you sir...
> 
> Planning on installing a Sony RSX-GS9 along with a tablet....


That's going to be awesome! Make sure if your going to use a hard drive to store your music files that you use a SSD and not a standard hard drive. A standard drive typically won't last or do well in an automotive environment. And the SSD are much more stable and faster. I'll be using an Audison Play HD i've had for FLAC files. Just waiting on the new update before I install it in my BMW.

Post lots of photos!!!


----------



## Guest (Apr 29, 2016)

Will do sir.... I considered the Bit Play HD also..... I picked up a 1TB ssd for storage 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Bilalicious (Feb 21, 2015)

Hello...Any updates?


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2016)

Bilalicious said:


> Hello...Any updates?


Hi Bill,

Not yet... weekend was too busy for me to play with the Sony much... Right now deciding whether to install the Sony upfront in the map pocket of possibly in the trunk of the car... Also have a Nexus 7 arriving today to delve into the idea of simply replacing the OEM source with a tablet... 

I'll post my thought's a bit later this week...

Here's a great integration job someone did in a TSX...


----------



## Bilalicious (Feb 21, 2015)

SQ_TSX said:


> Hi Bill,
> 
> Not yet... weekend was too busy for me to play with the Sony much... Right now deciding whether to install the Sony upfront in the map pocket of possibly in the trunk of the car... Also have a Nexus 7 arriving today to delve into the idea of simply replacing the OEM source with a tablet...
> 
> ...


Tab would definitely give a sleek & modern touch. Good luck.


----------



## subterFUSE (Sep 21, 2009)

Man, I wish I could have an iPad in my dash.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

SQ_TSX said:


> Hi Bill,
> 
> Not yet... weekend was too busy for me to play with the Sony much... Right now deciding whether to install the Sony upfront in the map pocket of possibly in the trunk of the car... Also have a Nexus 7 arriving today to delve into the idea of simply replacing the OEM source with a tablet...
> 
> ...


that pic looks sick. now I really want to know how they got the OEM HVAC controls to work without the head unit....and If I could do a DD HU install f the tablet


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2016)

Hi Mic, 

I can tell you what my plans are....

As you know, the OEM Navi unit controls the radio and AC functions. So I found a Non-navi unit at a local salvage yard... 

The Navi unit looks like this:
http://i725.photobucket.com/albums/ww257/encoresoundlabs/radio/images_zps5jf8j57d.jpg

The Non-navi unit looks like this:
http://i725.photobucket.com/albums/ww257/encoresoundlabs/radio/_35_zpspbzw9kuy.jpg

Plan to cut out the upper radio portion and glass in a bezel for the Nexus tablet. As you can see... the Non-navi unit replaces the radio controls with the Climate controls. 

The circuit board that controls everything sits about 2.5" behind the controls facia. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

SQ_TSX said:


> Hi Mic,
> 
> I can tell you what my plans are....
> 
> ...



Is non Nav HVAC controls Plug and play? 
pics I found show this









so that was my concern as far as what plugs in where to do what etc...if its as easy and getting a Non Nav radio...I'll go that route instead of that fugly metra kit and glass a DD in place of the Nav unit and be done with it


----------



## Guest (May 10, 2016)

No kidding, that Metra kit is hideous. ..

Looks like it's plug and play.... I think 2008 and up. .. that might change as the radio tech was different. 

Don't think a DD will fit...as the control board sits vertically... not horizontally. That said, I'm sure someone could get very creative. ... LOL 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2016)

Well I've been sting around with an old Nexus 7 tablet and really starting to learn a lot about the possibilities of a car audio tablet... really very cool stuff !

Started ordering some parts to integrate a tablet into the TSX.

Found a nice kit at Fifield Customs online... 

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=j_uR79TbeGE

Also ordered a wireless charging pad... 
Really very excited about this...

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## caraudiopimps (May 4, 2016)

SQ_TSX said:


> Wow.... sorry everyone.... something odd going on with my PhotoBucket.
> 
> I'll get it corrected or simply try a different solution.
> 
> ...


Busted again.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2016)

caraudiopimps said:


> Busted again.


Please start at post #279... all photos have been posted from that point forward. 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Huckleberry Sound (Jan 17, 2009)

I cant wait to get my ears on this one!!!


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Any new information on this car ?


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2016)

Coppertone said:


> Any new information on this car ?


Working on a few new things..... stay tuned....

I'll also be attending my first competition with the car... The Vinny, a MECA show this month...

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## LaserSVT (Feb 1, 2009)

I adore this build and it was the inspiration i needed to do my current build. Thank you so much for sharing an I can not wait until my Sinfoni system is done. 
Went with a couple Prodigio and Pestigio as well as the Grandioso and the same subs.

What size box did you end up using and how do you like the sound and how is the low frequency extension? They play below 20hz well?


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2016)

Your system should be absolutely incredible, so looking forward to seeing it come together. ...!

I used 0.95ft3 sealed enclosures per subwoofer. That provided an enclosure Q of .9..... the C250.2SW subs play very low and get very low, easily down to 20hz....

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## DirtyPickle (Jul 7, 2016)

Nice car and impressive install


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2016)

DirtyPickle said:


> Nice car and impressive install


Thanks sir !
Very much appreciated

I see you're in TN also... come on out to the MECA show The Vinny later this month... You'll see some fantastic sounding vehicles...

It should be a blast of a show...


----------



## bbfoto (Aug 28, 2005)

Awesome install. :thumbsup:

So what was your front end source setup for the Vinny? Any updates since then?

.


----------



## 1FinalInstall (Oct 13, 2013)

Man, I still stare at this build once a week for inspiration! I love this car.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2016)

Thanks so much for the kind words guys !

I greatly appreciate it !!!!

I've decided to completely by-pass the OEM source in favor of a Sony RSX-GS9.... what a fantastic unit !!

The two pockets in the center stack were modified; the top now holds the Sony.... while the Helix Director was moved to the lower pocket... 

Here's a photo with both pockets open...










Here's a shot with both doors closed... looks pretty OEM to me...











Also wanted to THANK Ray and the guys at Titan Motoring for a job well done...
The custom Sony install turned out very nice...
Go see them for your Mobile Audio needs !

Titan Motoring
615.457.3529
4300 Kenilwood Drive
Nashville, TN 37204
http://www.titanmotoring.net/


----------



## Elektra (Feb 4, 2013)

Are you using the optical from the Sony to the Helix? How does it sound?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Nice! I had wondered how you set it up.


----------



## Babs (Jul 6, 2007)

Elektra said:


> Are you using the optical from the Sony to the Helix? How does it sound?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Judging from this post below from another thread, I'd assume he's using the toslink output of the Sony to feed the Helix.



SQ_TSX said:


> Now that the Sony RSX-GS9 is in my car.... I'm a believer... It's difficult for me to put into words the difference the Sony unit made.... Not sure if it's the Hi-Res media or simply the actual construction of the unit...
> 
> Seriously, enormous difference !


----------



## Elektra (Feb 4, 2013)

Babs said:


> Judging from this post below from another thread, I'd assume he's using the toslink output of the Sony to feed the Helix.




That would be interesting to clarify as I have a dsp pro and also want to use the Sony as well but I was debating whether it's a good idea to go optical into the dsp pro due to the fact I would be effectively bypassing the Sabre 32bit DAC on the Sony and effectively be using the Helix's DAC instead?

I wonder what the differences are going analogue or digital into the dsp pro... 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## subterFUSE (Sep 21, 2009)

If you want to play DSD files on the Sony then you need to connect the analog outs. Otherwise, it's always better to go optical.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elektra (Feb 4, 2013)

subterFUSE said:


> If you want to play DSD files on the Sony then you need to connect the analog outs. Otherwise, it's always better to go optical.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Problem is the dsp pro doesn't support higher than 24/96 only through the digital input - coaxial I believe - then you can go 24/192... 

So in a sense the dsp pro isn't really a proper match for the dsp pro due to the format limitation on the Helix 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2016)

The Sony GS9 is actually hooked up via BOTH analog Cardas RCA's.... AND Fiber Optic cable.... This was done so I could evaluate either option...

I'll be writing down my thoughts over the next few days....


----------



## Elektra (Feb 4, 2013)

SQ_TSX said:


> The Sony GS9 is actually hooked up via BOTH analog Cardas RCA's.... AND Fiber Optic cable.... This was done so I could evaluate either option...
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be writing down my thoughts over the next few days....




Very interesting... I don't know if I could do the same as you as I need to use the OEM part of the dsp as well for the Bmw radio not sure if I can use the optical and analogue like you

I could be wrong...

But you could save us the decision and just tell us which is better... 

It's a toss up for me..


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## #1BigMike (Aug 17, 2014)

Great to read you are enjoying the Sony unit. It is a fantastic deck for sure!


----------



## lowcel (Dec 28, 2014)

Absolutely beautiful install. I hope I get the chance to hear it some day.


----------

